# [OFFICIAL Starwood Thread:] 2015 Maintenance Fees



## scootr5

**** Please post your maintenance fees in the database - click here:    DATA BASE**
*

_Thanks again, Nico, for providing this valuable service to Starwood owners!  
_----------------------------------------------------------------

I just received our 2015 invoice for SBP. It was quite pleasing to only see a $5 increase!

I would post them to the database, but it seems that it doesn't have a place set up yet for 2015 fees.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

scootr5 said:


> I just received our 2015 invoice for SBP. It was quite pleasing to only see a $5 increase!
> 
> I would post them to the database, but it seems that it doesn't have a place set up yet for 2015 fees.




Thank for the info….

I hope someone is able to post / share the SDO MF's for 2015


----------



## DeniseM

Nico said he will activate 2015 later today.

We probably won't have the 2015 SDO billing for another month or two.  It was due Jan. 9 last year.

*Last year, the first post about SDO MF's was Nov. 10th.


----------



## maggiesmom

*2015 Proposed Budget*

I just received my 2015 SVR statement and I see that the operating expenses and  the reserves went up (normal), but I can't understand is (basically) how much its gone up .  
The figure's they have boggle my mind. Can someone (in very simple terms) explain this to me. TIA


I have EOY 2/2 and pd $409.62 (did not pay to the ARDA-ROC contribution), so how do I figure out what I might owe in 2015??.


----------



## YYJMSP

Which phase?

I still only see projected amounts (ie same as last year) for Cascades and Spas...


----------



## DeniseM

maggiesmom said:


> I have EOY 2/2 and pd $409.62 (did not pay to the ARDA-ROC contribution), so how do I figure out what I might owe in 2015??.



We probably won't know until we get the MF bills.


----------



## maggiesmom

*2015 budget*

Sorry ,  I forgot to put that in - cascades section



YYJMSP said:


> Which phase?
> 
> I still only see projected amounts (ie same as last year) for Cascades and Spas...




( Thanks DeniseM for moving this)


----------



## YYJMSP

maggiesmom said:


> Sorry ,  I forgot to put that in - cascades section



I assume that means you got the proposed budget in the mail?  I think most times that is what has actually been adopted and billed in Oct/Nov when the MF invoices finally go out.

There should be line items for Maintenance Fee Revenue and Reserve Fee Revenue, organized in columns for unit sizes (for annual ownership).  That may give you a reasonable indication of what the MFs may be, not including property taxes...


----------



## djyamyam

*2015 Sheraton Desert Oasis MFs posted*

The 2015 SDO fees have been posted.  Overall, it is a 2.9% increase over last year.  The offsetting debit/credit associated with the previous special assessment is a bit disconcerting - I interpret the paraphrasing to mean they were off on their original forecasts.


----------



## Quiet Pine

Sugarcubesea said:


> I hope someone is able to post / share the SDO MF's for 2015


Email this morning directing me to MyStarCentral for annual maintenance fee bill. 
2BR 2BA lockoff EOY:
$496.84 operating assessment
   93.44 replacement reserves
$590.28 total (excluding ARDA-ROC)

Last year was $569.02. I expected this year to decrease now the renovation is completed, but it's up $21.26 or 4%.


----------



## DeniseM

There was "supposed" to be a 12% reduction in the MF in 2015 - I said all along that it would never happen...  Remember:  the higher the MF - they more Starwood makes - they get a % of the MF.

Here is a 2011 post from the (then) president of the BOD at SDO discussing the reduction:



holoholo said:


> I would like to provide some clarity on topics related to the SDO board, which is actually called Scottsdale Pinnacle Owners Association.
> 
> 1. In October, the board approved a revised reserves plan to accelerate refurbishment of kitchens and baths to 2013 and 2014. This work will be combined with the work required to bring us into compliance with the Americans with Disabilities Act. The current estimate is $17 million. We have $10 million in reserves. To cover the additional cost, maintenance fees were increased about 7% in 2012 and will increase over the next 2 years as follows: 12% (2013), 8% (2014). *Then in 2015, there will be a 12% reduction in maintenance fees.*



http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1364395&postcount=97


----------



## PassionForTravel

I think the key is in the budget that djamyam posted above. Looks to me like they went over budget with the renovation and had to clear up a deficit from last year and this year.

Ian


----------



## DeniseM

PassionForTravel said:


> I think the key is in the budget that djamyam posted above. Looks to me like they went over budget with the renovation and had to clear up a deficit from last year and this year.
> 
> Ian



If that's true - it should go down next year...


----------



## PassionForTravel

Yeah, like you I'll believe that when I see the bill.


----------



## YYJMSP

YYJMSP said:


> I assume that means you got the proposed budget in the mail?  I think most times that is what has actually been adopted and billed in Oct/Nov when the MF invoices finally go out.
> 
> There should be line items for Maintenance Fee Revenue and Reserve Fee Revenue, organized in columns for unit sizes (for annual ownership).  That may give you a reasonable indication of what the MFs may be, not including property taxes...



Got my SVR Cascades and Spas proposed budgets in the mail today.

Cascades 2BR L/O is up approx. 2.8% over last year ($940.52 vs $914.58, excluding SVN and property taxes)

Spas 2BR is up approx. 2.9% over last year ($717.51 vs $697.16, excluding SVN and property taxes)

So I'm guessing we'll see around 3% increases over last year, which turns in to around a 7% increase after taking in to account currency fluctuation for those of us in Canada...


----------



## DavidnRobin

Just got the WSJ-VGV proposed budget for 2015 - which has been the final budget for the most part.  Note: small decrease - again.

Studio - $1420.57
1Bd - $1894.16
2Bd TH - $2367.74
2Bd Prem - $2841.14
3Bd pool - $2841.34


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Quiet Pine said:


> Email this morning directing me to MyStarCentral for annual maintenance fee bill.
> 2BR 2BA lockoff EOY:
> $496.84 operating assessment
> 93.44 replacement reserves
> $590.28 total (excluding ARDA-ROC)
> 
> Last year was $569.02. I expected this year to decrease now the renovation is completed, but it's up $21.26 or 4%.



Thanks so much...


----------



## DeniseM

*SVR:  Falls - Annual 2 bdm.*

I am not 100% sure, but it looks like the MF is going DOWN this year.

I just received the proposed budget stating a 2015 MF of $810.67.

According to my records, we paid $850.73 last year - that's a reduction of $40.06.  

Bad Debt = $53.11 - still too high!


----------



## Ken555

DeniseM said:


> I am not 100% sure, but it looks like the MF is going DOWN this year.
> 
> I just received the proposed budget stating a 2015 MF of $810.67.
> 
> According to my records, we paid $850.73 last year - that's a reduction of $40.06.
> 
> Bad Debt = $53.11 - still too high!




Which resort? 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## DeniseM

Ken555 said:


> Which resort?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad




the one in the title of my post


----------



## Ken555

DeniseM said:


> the one in the title of my post




You mean the title which doesn't display in Tapatalk? 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## DeniseM

Ken555 said:


> You mean the title which doesn't display in Tapatalk?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



Yeah, that one….


----------



## scootr5

DeniseM said:


> the one in the title of my post




Post titles don't show when reading with tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM

Wow - that's inconvenient!  I guess we will have to ask everyone to copy and paste their title into their message.  

It's Sheraton Vistana Resort - 2 bdm. - Falls - annual


----------



## Ken555

DeniseM said:


> Wow - that's inconvenient!  I guess we will have to ask everyone to copy and paste their title into their message.
> 
> 
> 
> It's Sheraton Vistana Resort - 2 bdm. - Falls - annual




Very few people on TUG use titles. There are other items we don't see - for instance, the number of posts, where you're from, etc. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Ken555

SDO 2-bed eoy is $590.28, not counting the extra $5 optional payment. This represents an increase of $16 as compared to last year.

ETA it seems a few of you received this info a few days ago. I just got the email this afternoon. Interesting.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## cubigbird

*WKV*

2015 EOY Gold Plus at WKV is $765.  Up from $733 2014. Both non-ARDA contributions.  Modest increase, guess it could have been worse.  

I must note within that $765 is the replacement reserve for $127.50.  That seems a bit high??


----------



## okwiater

WKV 2 bedroom lockoff is $1,413.87 (not including SVN or ARDA).

Last year was $1,349.58. That's an increase of $64.29 or 4.8%.


----------



## cubigbird

okwiater said:


> WKV 2 bedroom lockoff is $1,413.87 (not including SVN or ARDA).
> 
> Last year was $1,349.58. That's an increase of $64.29 or 4.8%.



Most of that increase looks like it is from "Prior Year Deficit" and "Housekeeping."


----------



## Ken555

okwiater said:


> WKV 2 bedroom lockoff is $1,413.87 (not including SVN or ARDA).
> 
> Last year was $1,349.58. That's an increase of $64.29 or 4.8%.



I had estimated 2015 at $1570.13 (5.83% increase, which is the average increase from 2007-2014) so am pleased that it didn't increase as much as I had budgeted. Over the last 10 years, since I bought in 2006 (when MF was ~$950), there has been a cumulative 45.72% increase in MF (not counting SVN or ARDA).

The average increase over the last 10 years is 5.67%. So, I'm going to budget $1501.59 for 2016.


----------



## WalnutBaron

*Wporv*

2015 Maintenance Fee Detail

Maintenance Fee  $2669
Membership Fee   $ 139

Total Fees            $2808

FYI, this represents a 3.6% increase from 2014.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Including SVN membership fee will skew the % increase as the SVN fee changes due to multiple ownerships (VOI).  e.g. I pay no SVN fee for WPORV.


----------



## YYJMSP

*Westin Desert Willow 2015 official*

Our first official MF bill has arrived online:

2015 Operating Assessment - $1053.19
2015 Replacement Reserves - $298.64

Total is $1351.83

This is 0.3% LESS  compared to last year's $1073.08+$282.74 = $1355.82

And here I was expecting a 3% increase on average...  Pleasant surprise.

On the other side, property taxes are up by almost 3%, due to the removal of a credit the last 2 years of an overpayment in accumulated taxes.


----------



## maggiesmom

Trying to find out how the Board Vetoed

On hold With SVR Cascades HOA. And their telling me that they don't have the up dated information on the Proposed budget/Reserves  
 I have to have an email sent  from the Supervisor . 
I'll update when I get it .


----------



## YYJMSP

maggiesmom said:


> Trying to find out how the Board Vetoed
> 
> On hold With SVR Cascades HOA. And their telling me that they don't have the up dated information on the Proposed budget/Reserves
> I have to have an email sent  from the Supervisor .
> I'll update when I get it .



What are you trying to get from them?  If you just want some more details from the proposed budget, I can give you that, as I got it in the postal mail (as I'm sure you have or will shortly).


----------



## DavidnRobin

*2015 mf: Wporv (eoy)*

Vacation Ownership Assessment = $1198.09 (EOY)
Replacement Reserves = $156.32

2015 Total = $1354.41
*(3.75% increase over 2014)*
Due: Jan 7, 2015

2014 Total: $1305.43
2013 Total: $1268.08


----------



## DavidnRobin

*2015 MF: WKV EY 1Bd Premium (Large)*

2015 MF = $838.98
2015 Tax = $28.35
2015 Total = $867.33
*(4.8% increase over 2014)*
Due : Jan 9, 2015

2014 Total = $827.60
2013 Total = $803.28


----------



## SMHarman

David. They need a resort!


----------



## DavidnRobin

SMHarman said:


> David. They need a resort!



Sorry - not following.  Do you mean that SVO needs to add more resorts?


----------



## SMHarman

DavidnRobin said:


> Sorry - not following.  Do you mean that SVO needs to add more resorts?


#36 and #37 do not detail the resort the MF is for. At least they don't on a tapatalk view of the forum.


----------



## DeniseM

SMHarman said:


> #36 and #37 do not detail the resort the MF is for. At least they don't on a tapatalk view of the forum.



It's in their title….


----------



## maggiesmom

*2015 Billing*

From: mystarcentral.

*SVR- CASCADES 1Bed/1Bath - Annual*
Current Year Charges
Maintenance Fee(s)  $ 348.54   
Tax - If Applicable  $ 94.92   
Membership Fee - If Applicable  $ 0.00   
Other*  $ 0.00   
Interest  $ 0.00   
Late Fees  $ 0.00   
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**  $ 5.00   
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges  $ 448.46  
Less Payments***  $ 0.00   
Total Due  $ 448.46 *(UP $24.59)*

*SVR - CASCADES 2Bed/2Bath - Biannual EOY EVEN*
Current Year Charges   
Maintenance Fee(s)  $ 362.17   
Tax - If Applicable  $ 70.70   
Membership Fee - If Applicable  $ 0.00   
Other*  $ 0.00   
Interest  $ 0.00   
Late Fees  $ 0.00   
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**  $ 5.00   
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges  $ 437.87  
Less Payments***  $ 0.00   
Total Due  $ 437.87 *(UP $23.25)*


----------



## YYJMSP

maggiesmom said:


> From: mystarcentral.
> 
> *SVR 1Bed/1Bath - Annual*
> Current Year Charges
> Maintenance Fee(s)  $ 348.54
> Tax - If Applicable  $ 94.92
> Membership Fee - If Applicable  $ 0.00
> Other*  $ 0.00
> Interest  $ 0.00
> Late Fees  $ 0.00
> ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**  $ 5.00
> Sub-Total
> Current Year Charges  $ 448.46
> Less Payments***  $ 0.00
> Total Due  $ 448.46 *(UP $24.59)*
> 
> *SVR 2Bed/2 - Biannual EOY EVEN*
> Current Year Charges
> Maintenance Fee(s)  $ 362.17
> Tax - If Applicable  $ 70.70
> Membership Fee - If Applicable  $ 0.00
> Other*  $ 0.00
> Interest  $ 0.00
> Late Fees  $ 0.00
> ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.**  $ 5.00
> Sub-Total
> Current Year Charges  $ 437.87
> Less Payments***  $ 0.00
> Total Due  $ 437.87 *(UP $23.25)*



Which phase?


----------



## maggiesmom

YYJMSP - I have updated my last post.
  I was going by my original post. Sorry


----------



## YYJMSP

*SVR Spas 2BR annual*

2015 Operating Assessment - $565.40
2015 Replacement Reserves - $152.11

Total is $717.51

This is 2.9% more compared to last year's $545.09+$152.11 = $697.20


----------



## YYJMSP

maggiesmom said:


> YYJMSP - I have updated my last post.
> I was going by my original post. Sorry



No worries...

Weird, I don't see my Cascades bill online yet...


----------



## maggiesmom

YYJMSP - I called Owners Service just to make sure what I was seeing this morning was correct 
 And it was ,If you can't see it online and you have time give them a call.


----------



## DeniseM

maggiesmom said:


> YYJMSP - I called Owners Service just to make sure what I was seeing this morning was correct .
> And it was . If you can't see it online and you have time give them a call.



I'm lost here - exactly what are you upset about?


----------



## maggiesmom

??? I'm not upset , just a little blue about the increase . That's all. Thanks for asking


----------



## Ken555

DeniseM said:


> It's in their title….




TapaTalk doesn't show the titles...


Sent from my iPad


----------



## YYJMSP

maggiesmom said:


> ??? I'm not upset , just a little blue about the increase . That's all. Thanks for asking



Could be worse -- I'm expecting my total bill to be almost $700CAD more than last year...


----------



## YYJMSP

*SVR Cascades 2BR L/O*

2015 Operating Assessment - $754.55
2015 Replacement Reserves - $185.97

Total is $940.52

This is 2.8% more compared to last year's $728.61+$185.97 = $914.58


Other MFs from the bill:

1BR = $279.87 + $68.67 = $348.54 vs. $270.30 + $68.67 = $338.97 
2BR = $581.22 + $143.13 = $724.35 vs. $561.25 + $143.13 = $704.38


----------



## cubigbird

*Westin Lagunamar.*

WLR 2 Bd LO 2015 MF $1390.98 vs 2014 $1331.99.  Difference of $58.99 or increase of 4.4%.  Not bad could have been worse I guess.


----------



## YYJMSP

*Wlr 2br l/o*

2015 Operating Assessment - $1154.98
2015 Replacement Reserves - $236.00

Total is $1390.98

This is 4.4% more compared to last year's $1095.99+$236.00 = $1331.99, almost all of which appears to be "Special Projects", described as:

Major projects include a new on-site laundry facility, resurfacing of the resort entrance and renovation of the lobby entrance canopy. Other projects include new perimeter fencing, elevator landing ceiling fixtures, recycling containers and rollaway beds.​

Other MFs from the bill:

Studio = $429.34 + $87.73 = $517.07 vs. $407.41 + $87.73 = $495.14 
1BR = $725.64 + $148.27 = $873.91 vs. $688.58 + $148.27 = $836.85


----------



## LisaRex

*SVV Bella 2 bdrm lockoff*

Annual 

Already entered in the MF database:

MFs $1319.01
Taxes $180.66
SVN fee: $134
----------------
$1633.37 (with SVN fee)

For comparison purposes:

2014 fees
MFs: $ 1,307.40
Taxes: $ 147.82

2013 fees:
MFs:  1,270.35
Taxes:  138.05 

An increase of ~3.1-3.3% per year (exclusive of SVN fees)


----------



## cubigbird

YYJMSP said:


> 2015 Operating Assessment - $1154.98
> 2015 Replacement Reserves - $236.00
> 
> Total is $1390.98
> 
> This is 4.4% more compared to last year's $1095.99+$236.00 = $1331.99, almost all of which appears to be "Special Projects", described as:
> 
> Major projects include a new on-site laundry facility, resurfacing of the resort entrance and renovation of the lobby entrance canopy. Other projects include new perimeter fencing, elevator landing ceiling fixtures, recycling containers and rollaway beds.​
> 
> Other MFs from the bill:
> 
> Studio = $429.34 + $87.73 = $517.07 vs. $407.41 + $87.73 = $495.14
> 1BR = $725.64 + $148.27 = $873.91 vs. $688.58 + $148.27 = $836.85



The WLR replacement reserves are same as last year which is good.


----------



## okwiater

SMV 2 bedroom lockoff is $1,375.71 (not including SVN or ARDA).

Last year was $1,312.00. That's an increase of $63.71 or 4.9%.


----------



## jramat

*Huge Increase for Us at SVR*

I was shocked to see that my MF's at Vistana Resort for my two 2 bedrooms in Cascades are, $1004.74 and $909.74 respectively. Increases of $156 and $123 respectively. 18.5% and 15.6%.......
This is the total I write the check for...I didn't break it down by cost category.


----------



## YYJMSP

jramat said:


> I was shocked to see that my MF's at Vistana Resort for my two 2 bedrooms in Cascades are, $1004.74 and $909.74 respectively. Increases of $156 and $123 respectively. 18.5% and 15.6%.......
> This is the total I write the check for...I didn't break it down by cost category.



Something doesn't sound right.

SVR Cascades is only 2.8% more than last year.  A 2BR L/O is $940.52 (up just under $26) and a regular 2BR is $724.35 (up just under $20)

That does not include SVN or ARDA fees, if applicable.


----------



## Henry M.

*WSJ - Bay Vista 2BR EOY*

I have a WSJ - Bay Vista 2BR EOY, among other units, so no SVN membership fee for this one:



		Code:
	

Maintenance Fee(s)		  $   911.72
Tax - If Applicable		  $    94.22
Membership Fee - If Applicable    $     0.00
Other*		                  $     0.00
Interest		          $     0.00
Late Fees		          $     0.00
Sub-Total
Current Year Charges		  $ 1,005.94


This is about $20.00 more than last year (2% total increase). Taxes are actually lower ($94.22 vs. $102.23 last year).


----------



## jramat

*Svr breakdown*

1st unit
2015 operating assessment.    581.22
2015 replacement reserves.     143.13
2015 estimates real estate tax. 141.39
2015 Sven membership fee.     134.00

2nd unit
2015 oper assess.              581.22
2015 repl reserves.            143.13
2015 est real est tax.         141.39
2015 Svn membership fee additional week. 39.00

Adds up as given in post above. Haven't called them yet but curious what you think. These each are 2 bedrooms.


----------



## YYJMSP

jramat said:


> 1st unit
> 2015 operating assessment.    581.22
> 2015 replacement reserves.     143.13
> 2015 estimates real estate tax. 141.39
> 2015 Sven membership fee.     134.00
> 
> 2nd unit
> 2015 oper assess.              581.22
> 2015 repl reserves.            143.13
> 2015 est real est tax.         141.39
> 2015 Svn membership fee additional week. 39.00
> 
> Adds up as given in post above. Haven't called them yet but curious what you think. These each are 2 bedrooms.



Ah, my mistake -- I forgot to post the property taxes.  I will go fix my previous posts.  Still only comes out to less than $60 more or around 5.4%

Were your units not in SVN the previous year?

When comparing, we don't usually take in to account the SVN fee...


----------



## YYJMSP

*SVR Cascades 2BR L/O, corrected to include property taxes*

2015 Operating Assessment - $754.55
2015 Replacement Reserves - $185.97
2015 Estimated Real Estate Tax - $163.01

Total is $1103.53

This is 5.4% more compared to last year's $728.61+$185.97+$132.27 = $1046.85


Other MFs (not including property taxes) from the bill:

1BR = $279.87 + $68.67 = $348.54 vs. $270.30 + $68.67 = $338.97 
2BR = $581.22 + $143.13 = $724.35 vs. $561.25 + $143.13 = $704.38


----------



## YYJMSP

*SVR Spas 2BR, corrected to include property taxes*

2015 Operating Assessment - $565.40
2015 Replacement Reserves - $152.11
2015 Estimated Real Estate Taxes - $87.22

Total is $804.73

This is 4.7% more compared to last year's $545.09+$152.11+$71.66 = $768.86


----------



## jramat

*SVR Increases*

My units have always been with SVN. I always look at what I'm "writing the check for" when I look at what it costs me each year. This is a huge increase to me. Never happened before.


----------



## jramat

*Please Disregard My SVR Rate Increase Issue*

I apologize for my previous posts where I stated my year-to-year fees jumped significantly. My "secretary/statistician" quoted me from records that were from 2013 rates, NOT 2014 rates!!!! That makes a difference doesn't it!! Sorry for troubling y'all.


----------



## bankr63

*SVR Courts*

SVR Courts 2BR Townhouse:
2015 Operating Assessment    $675.31
2015 Replacement Reserves    $233.68
Total                                      $908.99
2015 Estimated Real Estate Tax $61.34

SVR Courts 2BR Villa:
2015 Operating Assessment    $450.88
2015 Replacement Reserves    $155.79
Total                                      $606.67

Can't locate last year's account invoice but that's a total of $32.59 increase on the townhouse since 2013.

I have to say that the effect of compounding increases is really becoming evident though.  When Courts first opened, there was a small % differential in the MF's between the 2 unit sizes.  But with compounding over the past 40 years, the differential has grown to 50%.  I really have to questions why a few extra square feet with an extra sofa bed and TV set costs $300 more per year to maintain?  Yes, I know I'm just being a  baby.


----------



## okwiater

WSJ Hillside 3 bedroom pool villa is $2,841.34 (not including SVN or ARDA). This also excludes property tax which is billed by USVI separately.

Last year was $2,860.22. That's a decrease of $18.88 or 0.7%.


----------



## DavidnRobin

2015 MFs for WSJ VGV (Hillside) 2Bd TH = $2,367.74 (no SVN, no PropTax)
same as in post #16 based on proposed budget

PropTax ~$150/yr

2014 was $2,383.47 - I have this as a 0.66% decrease.
(iirc - this is 3rd decrease in row…)


----------



## YYJMSP

*WKORV 2BR Deluxe*

2015 Master Association Assessment $372.91
2015 Apartment Owners Assessment $652.11
2015 Vacation Ownership Assessment $1995.26

For a total (not including SVN fees) of $3020.28

Compared to $355.39 + $640.50 + $1930.27 = $2926.16 last year, giving us a 3.2% increase, of which it appears that more than half is an increase in the replacement reserve funding.

Other unit sizes from the statement:

2BR L/O - $270.63 + $473.25 + $1448.00 = $2191.88
1BR - $228.33 + $399.30 + $1361.28 = $1988.91


----------



## YYJMSP

*Wkorvn 2br*

2015 Master Association Assessment $279.86
2015 Apartment Owners Assessment $583.88
2015 Vacation Ownership Assessment $1613.61

For a total (not including SVN fees) of $2477.35

Compared to $266.71 + $576.32 + $1543.62 = $2386.65 last year, giving us a 3.8% increase, of which it appears that more than half is an increase in the replacement reserve funding.


----------



## DeniseM

> 2BR L/O - $270.63 + $473.25 + $1448.00 = $2191.88



This looks like a $68.30 increase - so [*3.2%]

*Percentage corrected with a little help from the Math People - thank you!


----------



## DavidnRobin

*WKORV 2Bd LO Deluxe (large corner villas)*

xxx
WKORV OFD:
2015 MF: 3020.28
2014 MF: 2926.16

An increase of 3.2%

(Oops - I see someone beat me to it...)


----------



## DavidnRobin

DeniseM said:


> This looks like a $68.30 increase - so almost 5%.



It is 3.8% for WKORVN
$2477.35/$2386.35 = 1.038

and 3.2% for WKORV
$3020.28/$2926.16 = 1.032

The %increase should be same across all villa-types within their resort.


----------



## DeniseM

DavidnRobin said:


> It is 3.8% for WKORVN
> $2477.35/$2386.35 = 1.038
> 
> and 3.2% for WKORV
> $3020.28/$2926.16 = 1.032
> 
> The %increase should be same across all villa-types within their resort.



Dave - I will admit that math is not my friend, but I'm talking about the standard 2 bdm. L/O:

2015 - $2,191.88

2014 - $2,123.42


----------



## DavidnRobin

DeniseM said:


> Dave - I'm talking about the standard 2 bdm. L/O



I figured that out, but something is wrong with the math since the %change should be same across all villa types (EY or EOY) within the resort.  Unless, they are changing the % charged based on villa type (and that is against the bylaws...)
Due to the EOY charge the %change will be slightly different.


----------



## DeniseM

I probably did the math wrong.


----------



## YYJMSP

DeniseM said:


> Dave - I will admit that math is not my friend, but I'm talking about the standard 2 bdm. L/O:
> 
> 2015 - $2,191.88
> 
> 2014 - $2,123.42



2191.88 / 2123.42 = 1.032240442305338, so +3.2%


----------



## DavidnRobin

DeniseM said:


> I probably did the math wrong.



You may have switched numerator and denominator (?) - Robin has a tough time with percentages as well...


----------



## DeniseM

Thank you, Math People.  

In this case, I am very happy to be WRONG!


----------



## DavidnRobin

DeniseM said:


> Thank you, Math People.
> 
> In this case, I am very happy to be WRONG!



I assume you did not teach math... 

Btw - what was not mentioned was a $10 payment towards a PAC and not ARDA (???) in my WKORV 2015 MF bill.


----------



## DeniseM

DavidnRobin said:


> I assume you did not teach math...



Oh HELL no!  :rofl:

True Story:  I once had a principal who "directed" me to teach Algebra.  I told her, "I don't know how to DO Algebra, how can I possibly TEACH it?  Her answer:  "Because I am directing you to teach Algebra."

No - I didn't attempt it.  I refused.  She was an idiot.


----------



## YYJMSP

DavidnRobin said:


> I assume you did not teach math...
> 
> Btw - what was not mentioned was a $10 payment towards a PAC and not ARDA (???) in my WKORV 2015 MF bill.



Was that a separate line item on the first page?

They stopped even trying to charge us the ARDA thing a few years back as we brought to their attention that it's not legal for those organizations to collect funds from people who live outside the USA.  So obviously they have a way to code the ownership so you don't have to do the "pay $10 less than the bill" thing, or "can you credit the $10 I overpaid to next year"


----------



## YYJMSP

DavidnRobin said:


> I assume you did not teach math...



I seemed to recall she was (is?) a teacher, but didn't want to take the chance she taught math...


----------



## YYJMSP

YYJMSP said:


> So I'm guessing we'll see around 3% increases over last year, which turns in to around a 7% increase after taking in to account currency fluctuation for those of us in Canada...



Now that we have the last of our bills, it looks like our total ended up 3.7% over last year, but in actuality our out-of-pocket will be up a whopping 8.2% over last year after taking currency fluctuations in to account (and assuming the CAD/USD ratio holds steady for the next 5 or 6 weeks until MFs are due)

I miss when our dollar was 10% over par...


----------



## LisaRex

I've noticed that many people are reporting info in these threads that they aren't adding to the database.  It's sure be nice if we'd all take a moment to do so.  It sure is nice to look in a database vs weeding through 5 pages of MF information from each year.


----------



## pafort

*MF's Village Ile de France*

2bed silver
€. 1301,85

+18,23%


----------



## DeniseM

pafort said:


> 2bed silver
> €. 1301,85
> 
> +18,23%



That is not a Starwood timeshare….


----------



## DeniseM

LisaRex said:


> I've noticed that many people are reporting info in these threads that they aren't adding to the database.  It's sure be nice if we'd all take a moment to do so.  It sure is nice to look in a database vs weeding through 5 pages of MF information from each year.



**** Please post your maintenance fees in the database - click here:    DATA BASE
*


----------



## pathways25

*Harborside Resort at Atlantis, Phase II - 2BR LO annual*

Maintenance Fee(s) $ 2,549.61
Tax - If Applicable $ 214.04
Membership Fee - If Applicable $ 0.00
Other* $ 304.22
Interest $ 0.00
Late Fees $ 0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.** $ 0.00

Sub-Total
Current Year Charges $ 3,067.87
Less Payments*** $ 0.00
Total Due $ 3,067.87


Net of SVN and ARDA is $2,853.83 + VAT tax of $214.04 (7.5%).
2014 fees were $2,837.50, an increase $16.33 (0.6% increase)


----------



## pathways25

*Harborside Resort at Atlantis, Phase II - 3BR LO annual*

Maintenance Fee(s) $ 2,660.46
Tax - If Applicable $ 229.20
Membership Fee - If Applicable $ 0.00
Other* $ 395.49
Interest $ 0.00
Late Fees $ 0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.** $ 0.00

Sub-Total
Current Year Charges $ 3,285.15
Less Payments*** $ 0.00
Total Due $ 3,285.15


Net of SVN and ARDA is $3,055.95 + VAT tax of $229.20 (7.5%).
2014 fees were $3,038.28, an increase $17.67 (0.6% increase)


----------



## pathways25

*Harborside Resort at Atlantis, Phase II - 2BR deluxe annual*

Maintenance Fee(s) $ 1,441.08
Tax - If Applicable $ 130.90
Membership Fee - If Applicable $ 0.00
Other* $ 304.22
Interest $ 0.00
Late Fees $ 0.00
ARDA ROC PAC Contrib.** $ 0.00

Sub-Total
Current Year Charges $ 1,876.20
Less Payments*** $ 0.00
Total Due $ 1,876.20


Net of SVN and ARDA is $1,745.30 + VAT tax of $130.90 (7.5%).
2014 fees were $1,735.02, an increase $10.28 (0.6% increase)


----------



## YYJMSP

YYJMSP said:


> Now that we have the last of our bills, it looks like our total ended up 3.7% over last year, but in actuality our out-of-pocket will be up a whopping 8.2% over last year after taking currency fluctuations in to account (and assuming the CAD/USD ratio holds steady for the next 5 or 6 weeks until MFs are due)
> 
> I miss when our dollar was 10% over par...



Just paid the last of the MF bills (before the Canadian dollar decides to plummet even more vs the USD -- dropped another 2% in the last few weeks).

Final out-of-pocket was 10.1% more than last year, even though the MFs only went up 3.7%.


----------



## DavidnRobin

Nico - the 2015 MF for WKORV 2Bd LO Dlx is $3020.28 (not $3030.28 - person who entered must have included the $10 ARDA PAC 'contribution').


----------



## GrayFal

DavidnRobin said:


> Just got the WSJ-VGV proposed budget for 2015 - which has been the final budget for the most part.  Note: small decrease - again.
> 
> Studio - $1420.57
> 1Bd - $1894.16
> 2Bd TH - $2367.74
> 2Bd Prem - $2841.14
> 3Bd pool - $2841.34



What are the estimated taxes on a 20-40 studio?
TIA


----------



## DavidnRobin

GrayFal said:


> What are the estimated taxes on a 20-40 studio?
> TIA



what do you mean 20-40 studio?

If you mean a studio for weeks 20-40 - I would take the previous Tax bill and add ~15% (our 2Bd TH Gold+ went from ~$130, then down to ~$115, then recently up to ~$150 - iirc)

btw - there is a risk with the new USVI administration, that our StJ TS tax rates will be increased (new Gov mentioned that he wants to pull current tax bills and reassess - rarely good). Even more likely once they realize - that TS owners (esp those on StJ) can be screwed with little recourse.  (like Maui) IMO
(more of a discussion for WSJ thread)


----------



## hypnotiq

DavidnRobin said:


> Nico - the 2015 MF for WKORV 2Bd LO Dlx is $3020.28 (not $3030.28 - person who entered must have included the $10 ARDA PAC 'contribution').



Thanks David. I just saw your email too (went to Spam for some reason). Ill get it fixed tonight.


----------



## AZSadOwner

*Maintennce fees at Sheraton Desert Oasis (SDO)*

My maintenance fees for 2015 for a standard 1 bedroom (smallest unit) are $839 at the Sheraton Desert Oasis (SDO).  Am I the only one to think this is outrageous and out of control ?  That's over $40,000 a year for the smallest unit.  Added to RCI fees, this is making the whole timeshare process way more expensive than booking on your own when and where you want.


----------



## DeniseM

AZSadOwner said:


> My maintenance fees for 2015 for a standard 1 bedroom (smallest unit) are $839 at the Sheraton Desert Oasis (SDO).  Am I the only one to think this is outrageous and out of control ?  That's over $40,000 a year for the smallest unit.  Added to RCI fees, this is making the whole timeshare process way more expensive than booking on your own when and where you want.



This goes back to Starwoods decision 3 years ago to completely renovate the resort, and to fund it with raised MF's.  Of course they "said" they would lower it after renovations were complete, but that is completely unbelievable.


----------



## tschwa2

It also goes to SDO's original decision to make the MF's for the small one bedroom plus the premium more than the total MF's for the 2 br l/o unit.


----------

